# new gear arrived :D



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

well got few new lenses d7100 also entering world of full frame d750 the top spec nikon flash and 2 sandisk 16gb extreme pro 280mb/s card to keep up with the buffer on the cameras mega excited to start playing about with pictures


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

nice set of lenses and bodys, Remortgage on the hosue ? haha


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

haha no no


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A bit flash that.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

suspal said:


> A bit flash that.


always the joker haha:wave::thumb:


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Its can expensive hobby although most of my gear is bought used.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

foggy4ever said:


> Its can expensive hobby although most of my gear is bought used.


What's the attachment on the tripod at the back? Is it a slider?


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> What's the attachment on the tripod at the back? Is it a slider?


Its the main centre column, you can mount it horizontally or even upside down.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I've spend a fortune on my camera gear over the years. I only buy new Canon "L" Lenses and my last camera body (7D + Grip + 5 batteries) was 3 months old when I got it. 
What size is your Peli Case? I'm looking for one for when I'm traveling


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Phil-1 said:


> I've spend a fortune on my camera gear over the years. I only buy new Canon "L" Lenses and my last camera body (7D + Grip + 5 batteries) was 3 months old when I got it.
> What size is your Peli Case? I'm looking for one for when I'm traveling


Its the 1610

Link to it on amazon for spec

Peli 1610 Protector Case With Foam Black: Amazon.co.uk: Luggage


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks. What kit do you carry on it?


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

D300 gripped, fuji s5pro gripped, nikon 17-55 2.8, tokina 11-16 2.8, nikon 35 1.8, sigma 50 1.4, sigma 70-200 2.8, sigma 100-300 F4, sb 600 flash, plus chargers, cables, filters.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice kit CleanOCD

I love my Nikon gear

D80 Body
Nikon 18-55 VRII lens
Sigma 18-200 OS HSM
Nikon 35mm f1.8G
Nikon 70-300 VR

The Sigma was for sale a few weeks ago, and I sold it but the buyer changed his mind and the sale fell through at the last minute. Its the Optically Stabilised one - good lens, but I tend to keep the longer Nikon one on, and they kind of overlap and duplicate in ability, so one needs to go

Be nice to hear your opinions on your DX vs FX


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

foggy4ever said:


> D300 gripped, fuji s5pro gripped, nikon 17-55 2.8, tokina 11-16 2.8, nikon 35 1.8, sigma 50 1.4, sigma 70-200 2.8, sigma 100-300 F4, sb 600 flash, plus chargers, cables, filters.


Couple of quids worth there too :devil:


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

James_R said:


> Couple of quids worth there too :devil:


Just a bit plus the used D3 I added last November


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

well on top of my brand new stuff have a nikon d5100 with kit lens 18-55 mm and jessop flash , lowpro bag for that camera and new lowepro 400 aw for new stuff , also got my tripod and just got a battery grip for my d750 all my gear bought brand new :O  skint.com


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

my grip arrived today  makes the camera huge


----------

